# "Custom" text in boot animation



## dansan (Jul 3, 2011)

so i rooted and threw CWM on my brother's S3 about a week ago. he called me today saying he rebooted his phone and when he did the boot animation had changed.. when i rooted it, i also flashed that OEM samsung boot animation . he said now it shows the samsung logo but it also says "Custom" underneath it and below that it displaying an unlocked key picture. the phone works fine, he doesnt want to reboot it again but he hasnt touched it since we rooted it and now its showing this. anyone running into this? The unlock key makes me thinks something got unlocked but how?


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

This just indicates a custom system image or recovery has been installed, as far as I know.

Resetting to stock should remove this indicator.


----------



## dansan (Jul 3, 2011)

PhantomGamers said:


> This just indicates a custom system image or recovery has been installed, as far as I know.
> 
> Resetting to stock should remove this indicator.


this happened out of nowhere though which is strange. he never saw it before today and hes rebooted the phone plenty of times..


----------

